# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  جيلاردينيو مستغرب من مشاركته أساسي بدلاً من توني أمام الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

إستطاع المنتخب الإيطالي تحقيق الفوز على منتخب الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية يوم أمس في اللقاء الأول للفريقين في بطولة كأس القارات التي بدأت في يوم الأحد الماضي ، و إستطاع البديل جيوسيبي روسي من تسجيل هدفين في اللقاء و دي روسي من تسجيل هدف واحد ، و بتلك الأهداف إستطاع الفريق تحقيق الفوز . 
مدرب المنتخب الإيطالي مارتشيلو ليبي قرر إشراك كل من فيتشينزو ياكوينتا و ماورو كاميرونيزي و ألبيرتو جيلاردينيو في خط الهجوم منذ البداية ، و قد عانوا في البداية من بعض الصعوبات . 
و قد أشار النجم الإيطالي لاعب نادي فيورنتينا الإيطالي ألبيرتو جيلاردينيو بأنه لم يتوقع مشاركته كأساسي في اللقاء و كان يتوقع مشاركة العملاق لوكا توني مهاجم بايرن ميونخ ، و قد قال " لقد أعطيت لي الفرصة للمشاركة اليوم ، و هذا كان مفاجئاً بصراحةً بالنسبة لي ، فقد كنت أعتقد بأن لوكا توني هو المفضل " . 
و أضاف جيلاردينيو لإحدى القنوات الإيطالية " أنا و لوكا صديقين جيدين ، و بكل تأكيد لا يوجد هناك أي حرب بيننا ، هو لاعب مهم جداً ، لقد كنا في مشكلة في الشوط الأول ، لكن في الشوط الثاني عدنا و بشكل قوي " . 
و في النهاية قال ألبيرتو " أنا سعيد لمباراتي اليوم ، على أي حال ، لقد أحببت الوقت في الشوط الثاني بشكل أكبر باللعب بجانب فتشينزو ياكوينتا ، و قد كنا نتطور " ، يذكر بأن لقاء الفريق القادم سوف يكون أمام المنتخب المصري في يوم الخميس القادم ، من ثم في يوم الأحد القادم سوف يواجه الفريق المنتخب البرازيلي .

----------

